# Changing mouse cursor



## balanga (Jan 30, 2018)

My mouse cursor is too small and sometimes it is difficult to see.

How do I get a bigger mouse cursor, preferably one surrounded by a yellow circle like a highlighter?


----------



## Snurg (Jan 30, 2018)

Indeed, the default cursor is hard to see sometimes.
This annoyed me sometimes, too.
Using this howto and reading a bit more background here made me install Oxygen Yellow locally in .icons.
I like it!


----------



## xchris (Jan 30, 2018)

alternative unpack your own cursor theme then :

```
# ln -s /usr/local/share/icons/MY_CURSOR /usr/local/share/icons/default
```


----------



## aragats (Jan 30, 2018)

balanga said:


> My mouse cursor is too small and sometimes it is difficult to see.


Do you mean the console mouse cursor or X's?
Not sure about console, for the X just add a couple of lines to your ~/.Xresources with the cursor theme and its size:
	
	



```
Xcursor*theme: redglass
Xcursor*size: 24
```
You can install some standard themes with x11-themes/xcursor-themes. I find _redglass_ much more attractive.


----------



## balanga (Feb 4, 2018)

Is there anywhere which actually displays cursors so that you can see what they look like before downloading and installing them?


----------



## xchris (Feb 4, 2018)

you can find some cursors there:
https://store.kde.org/ or https://www.gnome-look.org/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 4, 2018)

I use the black cursor with white border I get with x11-wm/fluxbox, as I prefer a dark background.


----------

